# Sheep Shelter built for $0



## toasterburn (Sep 27, 2014)

We needed a shelter for our sheep in the new pasture and we didn't want to spend a lot of money. So we collected several free pallets a constructed this three sided barn. We used some scrap lumber for the roof, and covered it with sheet metal leftover from roofing our house. We were able to finish the project without paying a cent!

I'm happy with how it turned out. Want to go get some blocks to put it on to get it off the ground, but other than that it's done.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 27, 2014)

That is a great looking sheep shed! I love free/cheap!!! What kind of sheep do you have?


----------



## toasterburn (Sep 28, 2014)

I have one katahdin ram right now. Planning on picking up two ewes next week.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 28, 2014)

sheep should like their new home and free is always good.  i have katahdins too.  just one ram, 2 ewes and 1 ewe lamb that I'm keeping from this year.  i like them a lot, the meat is mild and has a good flavor.  when both ewes are bred this fall mr ram is going bye-bye.  then i will get another young ram next year for next falls breeding not related to the baby ewe.   i just keep enough for me to eat and sell the other lambs to pay for their care.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 28, 2014)

That is great! And welcome to BYH


----------



## mysunwolf (Sep 28, 2014)

This is awesome, I may have to do something similar!


----------



## Moody (Sep 28, 2014)

I love it. I have one question though. It looks like air passes freely through it. Is that only a problem in a northern, colder state and southern states would be fine?


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 29, 2014)

It probably helps with ventilation, however I would be concerned about wind and rain coming through the sides. Otherwise, great job


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 29, 2014)

This structure may look purdy, and may give the owner some peace of mind, however in reality,  it is no better than any one of the trees  ( shown in the photo ) that any animal can stand under  for protection from the elements.


----------



## toasterburn (Sep 29, 2014)

I may add concrete board to the outside to make it shelter more of the wind and rain, but I'd have to anchor it somehow if I did. I'm afraid the wind would flip it over otherwise.


----------



## mysunwolf (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe you could use old roofing (or concrete board, scrap plyboard, etc) as siding all along the bottom half to provide more protection? Then wind could still blow through the top half, so the structure wouldn't be as likely to flip, but the sheep can lie down and be completely out of the wind.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2014)

You could find some pins to drive in the ground to anchor it. Pins like rebar bent with a hook in it comes to mind, or T-posts driven in the ground and secured to the shelter. You could find more pallets, take them apart and use the slats to nail to the shelter walls to deflect wind. You are on the right track, keep up the good (cheap) work!


----------

